# My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul- added names of products



## nunu (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey all!

I hauled from CD and Barry M today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Diorshow mascara, Dior Flower blossom, Gloss show #005 in sofia silver, Rouge dior # 370 and Dior addict ultra gloss reflect # 577  






Dazzle dust # 32, 53, 47, 75 and 3

And got these lovely pigment samples from Cheryl here on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MAC Pigments: emerald green, dark soul, pink vivid, deep blue green, smoke signals, grape, lill girl, steel blue, azreal blue, rr blue, green brown, maroon, kelly green and entermauve.  

yaaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for looking


----------



## Hilly (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

great haul!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Awesome haul!! It's all so pretty and springy, and that blush looks really beautiful.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

That blush looks absolutely amazing!!

xx


----------



## Jot (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

nice haul x


----------



## frocher (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

..........


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

thank you all!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

pretty! the dior gloss looks really nice, id love to get it but i cant stand the smell of their glosses =(


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Great stuff Nunu!


----------



## Skubie123 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

great haul, i love the barry m dusts, there great


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Those look so pretty!!  All the colors....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy those pretty pretty new toys!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Ahhhhhhhh, that Dior 'Flower Blossom' compact is so pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

gorgeous haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

OoOoOo Nunu that palette is just too beautiful! Great stuff


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Great haul. Have you tried the Dior pallette yet? I came so close to buying it at the weekend.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

enjoy it.


----------



## elongreach (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Great Haul!  I'm on a green and purple binge myself!  So those pigments are calling out to me!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Omg nunu I love the CD floral compact! That is gorgeous!! Very nice haul indeed =)


----------



## nikki (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Great stuff!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

fab!!!

can you give us the names of the stuff?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Fantastic haul! Enjoy


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

thanks everyone! I will edit to add the name of my stuff


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: My Christian Dior, Barry M and MAC haul*

Thank you

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great minds think alike! I just ordered the flower blossom luminizer this weekend. I am afraid that the design will only be on the top layer though, usually with things like that they are only on the surface. Great haul, enjoy it all!_

 
Yes, the design will probably rub off but it's soo pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Great haul. Have you tried the Dior pallette yet? I came so close to buying it at the weekend._

 
I love it!! it adds shimmer to your face where you want to highlight it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_fab!!!

can you give us the names of the stuff?_

 
Done


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Great haul...have fun!!


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooh love the lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty blush and pretty colorful haul!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful!! Now I want the Dior Flower Blossom Blush too!


----------



## COBI (Jan 30, 2008)

Great Haul.  I've never tried Barry M.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Nunu, I would have picked all those same Dior goodies!! I love your taste!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 30, 2008)

lovely haul ! enjoy sweety!


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you guys!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Great Haul. I've never tried Barry M._

 
you should they have lovely products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Nunu, I would have picked all those same Dior goodies!! I love your taste!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie


----------



## nai (Jan 31, 2008)

aweesome haul! i'm soo jealous. =) have u tried the diorshow yet? i've been eyeing it but wasn't too sure.  when u try it let me know how it is.  thanks!


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, 

yes i tired it, it's great but it doesn't provide the blackness that i like. It really lifts the eyelashes and seperates them though


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

Ack! I've been contemplating doing a Dior haul. I'd have such a hard time using the flower blossom though... it's just so damn pretty! Now I'm totally going to have to go get one.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahh... if only I was willing & able to drop $52 on that Dior Flower Blossom... its so gorgeous! I think I'd be scared to use it!

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard great things about those Barry M dusts!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2008)

great loot!  Can't wait to see pics of you wearing your new stuff!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 31, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 31, 2008)

YAY what an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy it!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Enjoy!!!

I'm drooling over your Dior Flower Blossom. It's so pretty I can't stand it!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 1, 2008)

I love your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much was the dior mascara and blush? 
I gotta get me some dazzle dusts *drool*


----------



## nunu (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_I love your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much was the dior mascara and blush? 
I gotta get me some dazzle dusts *drool*_

 
thanks, the mascara cost £18 and the blush £35


----------



## XShear (Feb 1, 2008)

So, so jealous! Enjoy it all!


----------

